# Bisquick homemade



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

1 c plain flour
1 1/2 t baking powder
1/4 salt
1 T shortening

mix well ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I just made pancakes yesterday morning and had just enough Bisquick. Did I make a mental note to get more at the store? Of course not. I asked myself, "What is in this stuff"? Thank You. :2thumb:

BTW I used some of my freshly made apple butter to top them off instead of syrup. Yummy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on the apple butter ... I have a recipe for the big box of Bisquick but like the 1 cup better...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi could you post the recipe for the larger amount? When I actually need Bisquick, I tend to use a lot. (Every time I bake something I have to make extra for my Daughter and for my Mom!) Do you know the shelf life of the homemade recipe? 

UncleJoe--I am making my third batch of apple butter! I may make more next weekend too!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet, but a guy I work with makes acorn flour by grinding acorns to powder and mixing it with Bisquick 50/50. Probably a good source of protein in a survival situation.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here you go mdprepper ... this is one of the two I have...

6 c plain flour
2 1/2 c whole wheat flour
1 T salt
1 1/2 c instant dry milk
1 T baking powder
1 t baking soda
2 t arrowroot powder
2 1/2 c shortening 

Cut shortening in well ... 

This stores for a month in an airtight container ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the one I used ... I'm thinking I cut the amount of baking powder
down to half :scratch Sorry ... it has been a long time ... also I did keep mine in the frig.  About the only thing I used it for was the pumpkin pie recipe I posted with the Halloween recipes ... 

5 pounds plain flour
2 1/2 c dry milk
3/4 c baking powder
2 t cream of tartar
2/3 c suger
3 T salt
2 pounds shortening

Mix dry ingredients and cut in shortening well ...

Store in airtight container 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Andi said:


> This is the one I used ... I'm thinking I cut the amount of baking powder
> down to half :scratch Sorry ... it has been a long time ... also I did keep mine in the frig.  About the only thing I used it for was the pumpkin pie recipe I posted with the Halloween recipes ...
> 
> 5 pounds plain flour
> ...


 why the cream of tartar with baking powder?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't know ... the recipe came from my Countryside & small stock journal ... from years ago ...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone know the shelf life? Should be the same as Bisquick, shouldn't it?? I would love to mix up a large batch for my storage.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Anyone know the shelf life? Should be the same as Bisquick, shouldn't it?? I would love to mix up a large batch for my storage.


 I'd give it about 3 months unless you store it in a freezer


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

To hell with the Bisquick. 
My family has been loving the blender pancake recipe from the what to do with your wheat thread. I printed it out and taped it up inside my cabinet. Fresh, healthy and cheap. We eat them plain or add 1 banana or 1 cup of any type of berries to the recipe or 1.5 cups of corn to make corn fritters. We make waffles from the same batter. I'll never buy pancake mix again.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> To hell with the Bisquick.
> My family has been loving the* blender pancake recipe *from the what to do with your wheat thread. I printed it out and taped it up inside my cabinet. Fresh, healthy and cheap. We eat them plain or add 1 banana or 1 cup of any type of berries to the recipe or 1.5 cups of corn to make corn fritters. We make waffles from the same batter. I'll never buy pancake mix again.


Can someone link back to this recipe or maybe repost it? I can not find it!!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/time-use-stored-grains-now-what-770/

It's an older post so you need to dig deep.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> To hell with the Bisquick.
> My family has been loving the blender pancake recipe from the what to do with your wheat thread. I printed it out and taped it up inside my cabinet. Fresh, healthy and cheap. We eat them plain or add 1 banana or 1 cup of any type of berries to the recipe or 1.5 cups of corn to make corn fritters. We make waffles from the same batter. I'll never buy pancake mix again.


Well ... alright then ...


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess that does come across a bit harsh. I just mean why buy overpriced processed junk when it's easy to make fresh.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I guess that does come across a bit harsh. I just mean why buy overpriced processed junk when it's to make fresh.


Just a bit! ... I posted a HOMEMADE recipe to a overpriced processed junk food... Hello ???


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey I'm not trying to pick a fight. Guys were asking about shelf life and wheat berries hold up longer than powder, that's all. 
Same team man, same team.


----------

